# Visit of ArmyInfoForum to 4th Brigade of the Army of Serbia



## Spelingmistakes (Aug 22, 2010)

During this visit of ArmyInfoForum to 4th Brigade of the Army of Serbia we have been guest in two bases - base Jug and base Dobrosin - very near of administrative line with Kosovo and Methohija

You have few videos we have prepared for presentation there which I recommend – You have some explanations on English – I think Google translator work enough fro understanding 

See you there

Spel


http://translate.google.com/transla.../2010/08/21/u-poseti-4-brigadi-vojske-srbije/


----------

